
The world in a true size map - erbdex
http://thetruesize.com/#/aboutModal?borders=1~!MTU2NTcxNzM.NDcyOTYzMg*MzEwMDY4MDc(NjQ4NTMyMg~!CONTIGUOUS_US*MTAwMjQwNzU.MjUwMjM1MTc(MTc1)MA~!IN*NTI2NDA1MQ.Nzg2MzQyMQ)MQ~!CN*OTkyMTY5Nw.NzMxNDcwNQ(MjI1)Mg
======
pllbnk
This map seems to show the world in Mercator's projection which does not
preserve true areas of the continents and even heavily distorts them based on
latitude. I think this site would be better if it used a projection preserving
actual areas like Gall-Peters projection or similar.

------
mariusz79
And here I was hoping for a map in 1:1 scale :/

